# indoor grow 09 (white widow x Jack Herer) and (Red headed Slut)



## deadhd419 (Aug 19, 2009)

well fellas, (and ladies)
I thought i would post some pics of the indoor medicine cabinet for 09 let me know what you think...:hubba:



 Slut  


 Slut  


 Slut  


 Widow x Herer ( my first time growing this one so i went lite on the nutes and boy did it piss her off as you can see)


 Luckily I have got many, many more to take the place of these two


 Slut :holysheep:


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 19, 2009)

hey watsup Dead. The sluts are lookin good but the widow looks like its really struggling to stay alive. How old are they and what kinda lights are you using on them? looks like an hps. good luck bro


----------



## deadhd419 (Aug 19, 2009)

these babes are under 2 400 w hps ventilated with an 8 in inline hydrofarm fan right out the sewer pipe. They are in a coca-peat blend watered using a drip system and fertilized by hand.


----------



## deadhd419 (Aug 19, 2009)

they are at day 41... as i said i went a little lite on the nutes with the widow... a test run if you will... she has the most berrylicious smell i cant wait to sample her...


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2009)

Sluts look good...Widow x Herer looks a bit upset to say the least....


----------



## deadhd419 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks hampster... the slut is delicious.. i have grown her several seasons now and she is a great plant...early maturing with a good yield.


 This is one of my outdoor babies


----------

